# Elcon 2500 question changing input voltage



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

The J1772 plug is just that, a plug. It is attached to your 220 outlet and is only a charge station plug. The charger is in the car. Your charger will automatically work with either 110 or 220 volts. I have two. One a 96 volt unit and it has been used both on 110 and 220. All the Elcons can be used with either 110 or 220. 

Pete


----------



## gsmith191145 (May 1, 2011)

gottdi said:


> The J1772 plug is just that, a plug. It is attached to your 220 outlet and is only a charge station plug. The charger is in the car. Your charger will automatically work with either 110 or 220 volts. I have two. One a 96 volt unit and it has been used both on 110 and 220. All the Elcons can be used with either 110 or 220.
> 
> Pete


Just making sure you are saying that if I plug it into the 220 plug with a J1772 adapter to my cars plug I wont damage anything? ( no awesome fireworks display) 

I did not know exactly how the elcons worked. Just heard that they did both voltages.


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

gsmith191145 said:


> Just making sure you are saying that if I plug it into the 220 plug with a J1772 adapter to my cars plug I wont damage anything? ( no awesome fireworks display)


Yes. The Elcons have a PFC stage, which PWM boosts the mains up to some 400 VDC, which then gets chopped down to the final charge voltage. One of the stages is isolated.

So it will be safe up to 240 VAC (nominal) input.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

So, just dreaming.....

You get an J1772 female plug and mount it on your car. 

Hook up the correct three pins on the J1772 to the 120/240VAC wiring for your ELCON charger. 

Then figure out how to mimic a signal, from the car side, to the J1772 on the correct pins to trick it to turn on the charge current. 

OR pony up $500 to these guys: http://www.tucsonev.com/J1772EVSE.html

Plus a few tricks..... http://www.tucsonev.com/otherJ1772.html

Then you still need to get your 120VAC charger to your accessory battery to work.....If the charging station monitors the 240VAC current, then it will detect it if you just tap into L1 to Neutral for it...maybe shutting down the current because of a perceived problem with unequal current draw on the L1 and L2 legs.

Im not an electrical tech but can usually fake one when required.

Miz


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

> Then you still need to get your 120VAC charger to your accessory battery to work.....


Clarify what you mean here?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

He has a 12VDC battery for his accessories. It has a small stand alone charger. It needs current.


----------



## madmike8 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://modularevpower.com/Active_Vehicle_Side_Control_development.htm

These guys make a control board and sell the J1772 connector for DIYers.





mizlplix said:


> So, just dreaming.....
> 
> You get an J1772 female plug and mount it on your car.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Mike: yah, that will work perfectly. The price is not too bad either. 

Now, all he needs is a small 2:1 setp-down transformer. 240 to 120v for the aux battery charger.


Miz


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> Mike: yah, that will work perfectly. The price is not too bad either.
> 
> Now, all he needs is a small 2:1 setp-down transformer. 240 to 120v for the aux battery charger.
> 
> ...


Buy a Vicor or other DC/DC and charge 12 volt acc bat from main pack.


----------

